# [SOLVED] Sound Drivers request (INTEL)



## KUiil (May 28, 2008)

> Motherboard Name : Intel Silver Reef D845PESV
> Motherboard Chipset : Intel Brookdale i845PE
> Audio Adapter : Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-0]


Multimedia Audio Controller has Code 10 error

Basically I need to get sound working.

Notes:
# Intel apparently has a tendency to halt support for old products
# I do not have any driver CD's

Thanks in advance


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sound Drivers request (INTEL)*

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx


----------



## KUiil (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Sound Drivers request (INTEL)*



dai said:


> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx


I'm there already, but what is it that I need to download?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sound Drivers request (INTEL)*

either 7 or 8 whichever matches your chip


----------



## KUiil (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Sound Drivers request (INTEL)*



dai said:


> either 7 or 8 whichever matches your chip


7 or 8...?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sound Drivers request (INTEL)*

they are for 2 different sound chips they apparently used on that m/b
8/the realtek is for the hd chip
see what this says you have in it
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/
set a restore point then if you load the wrong one you can do a restore to before you loaded it


----------



## KUiil (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Sound Drivers request (INTEL)*



dai said:


> they are for 2 different sound chips they apparently used on that m/b
> 8/the realtek is for the hd chip
> see what this says you have in it
> http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/
> set a restore point then if you load the wrong one you can do a restore to before you loaded it


I can't seem to figure out where it says what my sound chip is.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sound Drivers request (INTEL)*

try no.7


----------



## KUiil (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Sound Drivers request (INTEL)*



dai said:


> try no.7


What's the full name of the driver I'm supposed to be downloading for my sound chip?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sound Drivers request (INTEL)*

7. Audio: ADI* 1985 Driver

Integrated audio driver for Intel® Desktop Boards using AC '97 processing with the Analog Devices (ADI) codec. 

8. Audio: Realtek* ALCxxx Driver

Installs the audio driver for Intel® Desktop Boards with Intel® High Definition Audio and the Realtek* codec. (WHQL certified)


----------



## KUiil (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Sound Drivers request (INTEL)*



dai said:


> 7. Audio: ADI* 1985 Driver
> 
> Integrated audio driver for Intel® Desktop Boards using AC '97 processing with the Analog Devices (ADI) codec.
> 
> ...


#7 worked. Sound is there.
Thank you for your help dai.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Sound Drivers request (INTEL)*

glad you have it sorted


----------

